# Backup maken van volledige partities.

## stieve

Ik ben op zoek naar een manier om mijn systeem te backuppen (voornamelijk de volledige root partitie). De bedoeling is dat ik een deftig draaiend systeem heb en ik dit wil backuppen, zodanig dat ik niet iedere keer moet opletten wat ik doe. Het is me al verschillende keren overkomen dat ik een goed draaiend systeem heb en na een emerge of na een verkeerde cofiguratie is mijn hele systeem omzeep.

En dankzij de backup zou dit snel terug op te knappen zijn.

Thanks.

----------

## lodder_

mss kan dit helpen, 

ik gebruik dit voor mijn test server:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=146750

----------

## garo

booten met knoppix (of gentoo live cd), je root partitie ergens mounten (bijvoorbeeld /de_root) en dan:

```
tar --preserve -cjvf /ergens/backup.tbz /de_root
```

Zorg gewoon dat je genoeg vrije ruimte hebt in /ergens (mount bijvoorbeeld een lege partitie hier)

----------

## xming

```
dd if=/dev/ROOT of=/ergens/anders/backup.img
```

----------

## garo

 *xming wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/ROOT of=/ergens/anders/backup.img
> ```
> ...

 

Dit is idd de perfecte backup, maar je hebt wel veel plaats nodig.

----------

## Magnum_

Zou je op die laatste manier rechtstreeks naar een tapestreamer kunnen schrijven?

----------

## Rainmaker

ligt eraan, want je schrijft ook de FAT, SMART en MBR informatie mee.

Als je de backup dan terug wilt zetten moet je EXACT dezelfde HD hebben, anders werkt het niet.

----------

## garo

je kan ook de backup (die met dd) loopmounten en dan alles terug kopieren, dan heb je niet dezelfde schijf nodig.

----------

## Rainmaker

werkt dat op een tapestreamer? (Heb er zelf geen)

----------

## garo

geen idee, ik heb er ook geen, maar ik vermoed van wel.

----------

## shinadul

 *Magnum_ wrote:*   

> Zou je op die laatste manier rechtstreeks naar een tapestreamer kunnen schrijven?

 

Ja,

zonder of= commando dumpt dd naar je console en met pipe door tar met de goeie opties.....

zorg er wel voor dat tar het beslist niet naar je 'bron' schrijft anders krijg je een cirkel die vanzelf faalt met 'disk full'  :Wink: 

```

dd if=/dev/hda1 | tar ....

```

----------

## shinadul

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> ligt eraan, want je schrijft ook de FAT, SMART en MBR informatie mee.
> 
> Als je de backup dan terug wilt zetten moet je EXACT dezelfde HD hebben, anders werkt het niet.

 

Nee hoor, 

/dev/ROOT bevat alleen je FAT. verder niets.

----------

## garo

 *shinadul wrote:*   

>  *Rainmaker wrote:*   ligt eraan, want je schrijft ook de FAT, SMART en MBR informatie mee.
> 
> Als je de backup dan terug wilt zetten moet je EXACT dezelfde HD hebben, anders werkt het niet. 
> 
> Nee hoor, 
> ...

 

MBR komt er alleen bij waneer je de schijf (bv hda) in plaats van de partie (bv hda1) neemt

----------

## yngwin

Kijk eens naar KDar en PartImage

----------

## shinadul

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *shinadul wrote:*    *Rainmaker wrote:*   ligt eraan, want je schrijft ook de FAT, SMART en MBR informatie mee.
> 
> Als je de backup dan terug wilt zetten moet je EXACT dezelfde HD hebben, anders werkt het niet. 
> 
> Nee hoor, 
> ...

 

probeer maar eens mkfs.(welkfs) /dev/hda ipv een partitie.

Groetjes,

Shin.

----------

## d3vlin

Ik heb laatst een complete install overgezet naar een andere, grotere harddisk (dus ook min of meer een backup  :Razz: ) door alle partities te mounten vanaf een livecd (gentoo 2004.3 in mijn geval) en vervolgens de partitie inhoud te copieren met:

```

cp -av /mnt/old_partitie/* /mnt/new_partitie/

```

vlekkeloos resultaat!

----------

## VeXocide

Geloof dat hier partimage voor was, zit in portage, moet je ff kijken

----------

